
Maintainers for desktop “critical infrastructure” - RedCrowbar
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/711337/2403c8e4a57ae1d0/
======
stuaxo
It's amazing how little the active pulseaudio dev from the article wants

[https://www.patreon.com/tanuk](https://www.patreon.com/tanuk)

I'm amazed at his low cost of living, at the same time for such a widely used
bit of software perhaps some of the distro companies could chick him some cash
each month too.

